# Navarre shark in the news



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/hammerhead-shark-spooks-swimmers-florida-beach/story?id=24796573


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

They were clearly no 130's on that pier.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a buddy that lost a flounder to a hammerhead at the perdido pass jetties a few months back. ate it right off of the stringer that he had clipped to himself.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> They were clearly no 130's on that pier.


And it begins....just minding my own business


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The guy took the video sounds like George on Seinfield..."Idiots"...lol....It has happened many times with Hammers that I have witnessed with no aggression or biting....Pretty damn funny if you ask me......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Since when did the term 130's become a racial slur? Lol..simma down now


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Since when did the term 130's become a racial slur? Lol..simma down now


It happens everyday lol. This guy is a regular.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is one I took awhile back when I was king fishing on the Pensacola Pier.


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

If it would mean fewer people on the pier I would like the report but it is more likey to bring people to fish isn't it?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> It happens everyday lol. This guy is a regular.


Wasn't talkin bout him lol. He made a semi-almost funny joke and it was treated like a racial slur. Why so sensitive about the 130? I doubt he'd be here every day with the 130 talk if he wasn't having so much fun wadding up panties lol...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Wasn't talkin bout him lol. He made a semi-almost funny joke and it was treated like a racial slur. Why so sensitive about the 130? I doubt he'd be here every day with the 130 talk if he wasn't having so much fun wadding up panties lol...


Lol. Not wadding up any panties. Just sad it goes on and on and on


----------

